# Weet iemand een goedkope webwinkel voor horlogebandjes?



## watchmario

Weet iemand een goedkope webwinkel voor horlogebandjes?
Het liefst nederlands, want dan zijn de verzendkosten niet zo duur en wordt het snel geleverd.

Ik moet er namelijk nog 2 hebben:
- bruin leren bandje voor een Victorinox 20mm
- een nato of rubberen bandje voor een Alpha sub 20mm

Zelf heb ik deze al gevonden:
Horlogebandjes online bestellen | Horlogebanden.com
Handige shop denk ik want gratis bandpennen en je kan er knoopcellen kopen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die springbars zitten er bij eBay-verkopers eigenlijk ook altijd wel bij. Dat is dan ook mijn eerste keus, er zijn veel UK-verkopers actief op eBay, dan is het verzenden ook meestal maar heel goedkoop en snel bovendien.


----------



## watchmario

Lester Burnham said:


> Die springbars zitten er bij eBay-verkopers eigenlijk ook altijd wel bij. Dat is dan ook mijn eerste keus, er zijn veel UK-verkopers actief op eBay, dan is het verzenden ook meestal maar heel goedkoop en snel bovendien.


Oke, bedankt. Zal ook op e-bay gaan zoeken.
Maar heb wel het idee dat de prijzen + leveringskosten soms wel tegenvallen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

watchmario said:


> Oke, bedankt. Zal ook op e-bay gaan zoeken.
> Maar heb wel het idee dat de prijzen + leveringskosten soms wel tegenvallen.


Soms wel, voor een leuk bandje betaal je al gauw 15-20 euro via eBay. Maar gezien de gigantische keuze is het meestal wel mogelijk om je perfecte match te vinden.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik ga vaak voor deze nederlandse ebay winkel: http://stores.ebay.nl/Global-Watch-Straps?_rdc=1

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## fliegerchrono

Geen betere dan www.horlogebandenspecialist.nl hebben ook nogeens mooie winkel in Utrecht, superaardige mensen vader & zoon en goede kop koffie en babbel!


----------



## Lencoth

fliegerchrono said:


> Geen betere dan www.horlogebandenspecialist.nl hebben ook nogeens mooie winkel in Utrecht, superaardige mensen vader & zoon en goede kop koffie en babbel!


Inderdaad prima webwinkel én de mogelijkheid de banden in levende lijve te zien.


----------



## Racka

Horlogebandenspecialist is zeker een aanrader. Heb er meerdere bandjes gekocht, hele goede service. En heel veel bandjes op voorraad.


----------



## Neth

En ook Horlogebanden voor de Beste Prijs | Horlogebandjes.nl is goedkoop, daar krijg je standaard 20% korting.


----------



## Martin_B

Da's toch de webshop van Henrik? Dus een betrouwbaar adres :-!


----------



## mcfr

Martin_B said:


> Da's toch de webshop van Henrik? Dus een betrouwbaar adres :-!


Ook wel bekend onder: Horlogebandjes bestellen? Alles op voorraad bij Horlogebanden.com


----------



## Martin_B

Leuk hè, dat de site automatisch de titel van de webpage invult? ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Laten we deze iig ook noemen. Vind het verreweg de betere banden-boer op internet. Echt perfecte service en voor iedereen is er wel iets te vinden. De winkel zelf zit in Duitsland.

De betere bandenboer op het net! WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com ;-) Inderdaad handig zo met die link!!

Verder heb ik nog een vast adres op Ebay en daarnaast maak ik eigenlijk alleen gebruik van de Custom mannen.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> De betere bandenboer op het net!  ;-) .


Die ken ik ook. Inderdaad prima adres.

Groeten,

Martin


----------

